# [E.N. Publishing] Mechamancy II: Living Machines



## Morrus (Nov 23, 2006)

[imager]http://enworld.rpgnow.com/products/product_20258.JPG[/imager]*The line between life and machine begins to blur.*

*Mechamancy II: Living Machines, * the 33-page sequel to E.N. Publishing's Mechamancy: The Clockwork Magic, presents new clockwork magical prosthetics to let living heroes and villains gain the strengths of machines, and details a new variety of intelligent living constructs, the karakuri, which range from useful clockwork familiars and entertaining dancing golems, to the destructive Locusts of Worlds and the axiomatic outsiders known as mâchina.

You can use Living Machines as a stand-alone resource for new creatures and devices, but the devices presented herein use the clockwork craftsmanship rules in Mechamancy: The Clockwork Magic. Like a function disk inserted into your cranium brain assembly, Living Machines gives you the knowledge you need if you are interested in creating your own clockwork creatures, or if you want to find new ways to strip away your own humanity to be replaced with cold mechanical power. 

Mechamancy II: Living Machines is available for $4.95.
Mechamancy: The Clockwork Magic is available for $8.95
The Mechamancy I & II Bundle is available for $11.45 (buy them both together and save $2.45).


----------

